# default music



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

hung out with an old buddy yesterday-
he asked me what ive been listening to.
that got me thinking-
ive been cranking the first alice and chains album, facelift.
pretty steady for close to 2 years.
not all i listened to of course,
just my default choice.

but about a month ago i read marky ramones book, and then 'i slept with joey ramone'
so for a few weeks its been the first 3 ramones albums here- 

my buddy was a little confused really-
as im a guitar player.
he was expecting to hear something more sophisticated, or more guitar player-ish lol.


anyway here are the ramones at the rainbow in england 1977

[video=youtube;imf25Squ8ro]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imf25Squ8ro[/video]


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

My default is techno. Acid, hardcore, sometimes a little bouncy just how the Scots like it. And sometimes I like guitar covers of it.

[youtube]W2DrZhOBO9o[/youtube]


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I was arguing with a buddy about how his rap is not relevant and accepted with young kids these days, and the ramones came up. They will be appreciated by kids forever. Just good, simple punk rock. I can't remember who they were opening for in Toronto, but they definitely don't throw an over the top show - they just get to business. I think it was sabbath.

Anyway, does anyone know what guitar is being played?


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

adcandour said:


> I was arguing with a buddy about how his rap is not relevant and accepted with young kids these days, and the ramones came up. They will be appreciated by kids forever. Just good, simple punk rock. I can't remember who they were opening for in Toronto, but they definitely don't throw an over the top show - they just get to business. I think it was sabbath.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know what guitar is being played?


you mean johnny's guitar?
thats a mosrite- cheapest guitar he could find at the time.
he also had a strat for a backup, but ive never seen a pic or vid of him using anything but the mosrite.

dee dee had 2 fender precision basses, both white- you see both in that vid.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> My default is techno. Acid, hardcore, sometimes a little bouncy just how the Scots like it. And sometimes I like guitar covers of it.
> 
> [youtube]W2DrZhOBO9o[/youtube]


lol i dunno if i could get into that.
and im a scot.
well the half of me that isnt german is anyway.
its pretty cool and all for a listen or two but i couldnt listen to it every day.
of course 3 months from now i could be grooving to it and wearing eyeliner and stuff- you never know.
im kind of weird.
kind of.
in a 'im not ruling any of that out right now' sort of way.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Can totally understand. There is not a lot of guitars in techno. I grew up playing with computers, squeezing what was originally chiptunes to MIDI facsimiles of classical music to techno. It just worked out that way.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Can totally understand. There is not a lot of guitars in techno. I grew up playing with computers, squeezing what was originally chiptunes to MIDI facsimiles of classical music to techno. It just worked out that way.


thats the thing- i dont need guitar in the music i listen to.
in fact i dont focus at all on the guitars in the music im hearing-
im into the songwriting, or the emotion, or something like that.
a couple chords or notes,
done with conviction, or just bare assed "here it is"-
thats my thing.
watch that ramones video- look at dee dee.
thats what im talking about.
awesomeness.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

Hey, I like punk. It's my prefered form of rock. But techno is my default. But if you want it "here it is" and in your face, with unmitigated emotion put in by the sweat of the dj. 90s American hard house is very difficult to mix because it is so barebone so getting it to this level takes some level of skill and knowledge of turntablism.

[youtube]Yn8FIBEDAYQ[/youtube]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Xelebes said:


> Hey, I like punk. It's my prefered form of rock. But techno is my default. But if you want it "here it is" and in your face, with unmitigated emotion put in by the sweat of the dj. 90s American hard house is very difficult to mix because it is so barebone so getting it to this level takes some level of skill and knowledge of turntablism.
> 
> [youtube]Yn8FIBEDAYQ[/youtube]


see- my daughter listens to stuff like this.
im not saying its bad music-
because its cool and all.
i just dont hear any feeling- its too robotic for me.
but im not taking ecstasy and wearing those glo-stick things
and dancing until im so exhausted im puking in an alley.
and really.
thats the whole point-
isnt it?


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I have no particular default music other than stuff from the 50's and 60's.....and ones like this
[video=youtube;2EHgPTThwDI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EHgPTThwDI[/video]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

[video=youtube;4jbYJ0WpBtw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jbYJ0WpBtw[/video]


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A default? I don't think I have one group or even one genre that I could call a default. I likely prefer classic country a little more than anything else but I listen to anything from Queen, Led Zeppelin, Pink Floyd, Guess Who, CCR, Beatles, Alison Krauss and a lot of things in between except for classical. I only can listen to that if it's live.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

fraser said:


> see- my daughter listens to stuff like this.
> im not saying its bad music-
> because its cool and all.
> i just dont hear any feeling- its too robotic for me.
> ...


For me - that was the point (minus the puking in the alley bit. I hated this kind of music unless I was tripped out (then it was magical). Sometime the texture in an analog synth note would just vibrate through my body - it really was incredible. I was too old to try ecstasy when it came out. I would've loved to try it.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I "reset" my ears every morning when I first fire up the studio. I do the same when I am doing a live gig and need to tune or reacquaint myself with the house system.It's important to me that I have a reference available at all times to compare what I am working on to a known standard of excellence.

My preference these days is a number of high definition selections (high sample/bit rate wav or flac files) from my library by my A list producer/artists(Daniel Lanois, Bryan Eno, Tony Faulkner, Peter Gabriel, Roger Nichols, Glyn Johns). Some are pieces that I have listened to for years and know inside out, while others are pieces I rarely listen to but are well recorded, have varied musical structure, excellent dynamics and definition. I also use a couple of test discs from the Chesky collection to really give my ears and the system I am using a "tweak".


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I come back to Pink Floyd and Deep Purple a lot.

I was never able to enjoy punk music. I tried.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

adcandour said:


> For me - that was the point (minus the puking in the alley bit. I hated this kind of music unless I was tripped out (then it was magical). Sometime the texture in an analog synth note would just vibrate through my body - it really was incredible. I was too old to try ecstasy when it came out. I would've loved to try it.


The emotional component is always the mastery over the computers. Techno rose to prominence in the 90s due to the common sense among the fans that they finally had control of the computers as opposed to the computers hanging nukes over their head. The late 90s and 00s changed with the music becoming more complex and different emotions attempted to be portrayed: cinematism, unnerving, sorrow, and so on.

[youtube]h5mKC9PJ0c8[/youtube]


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I come back to Pink Floyd and Deep Purple a lot. I was never able to enjoy punk music. I tried.


yeah- back when it was the popular music, i never listened to it. 
the ramones, yes, but i didnt think of them as punk at the time. i guess that comes from being a canadian kid from a small town. 
its not like there was a "scene" or anything. 
i was the only guy i knew who listened to the ramones back then. they were just a simple, fast hard rock band to me at the time. 

then in the late 80's i became less interested in fancy guitar playing, and more into writing music that people would listen to. 
i think it was the doors that really made me think about that. 

the sex pistols, the ramones, alex harvey. thats about as far as i delved into punk music really. 
but then that seattle thing happened- and it was exactly what i was thinking at the time. 
simple music. not exactly punk- not exactly metal- not exactly classic style rock. but a blend of everything. 

i love most of the classic bands. and i listen to a ridiculous mixture of different things. 
i may start with some leo kottke. then some bill frisell.(disfarmer is required listening btw) 
then some beefheart. 
maybe some acdc. and of course some sabbath. 
but at some point i revert to my favourite current thing. and play it over and over.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

adcandour said:


> For me - that was the point (minus the puking in the alley bit. I hated this kind of music unless I was tripped out (then it was magical). Sometime the texture in an analog synth note would just vibrate through my body - it really was incredible. I was too old to try ecstasy when it came out. I would've loved to try it.


lol-
i ate some mushrooms about 10 years ago.
2 hours in i realized i was too old for that shit.
when i was 18 i lived on acid and shrooms.
energy in your brain that no longer has an effective outlet through your limbs is a bad thing.
for me anyway.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I'm not sure I have a default music. Depends on the mood I am in I guess. I guess my default would have to be something guttural or heartfelt. Something real and felt as opposed to just played. That grabs me and keeps me listening. That's the best description I can give.


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2015)

BellyUp4Blues
http://www.internet-radio.com/stations/blues/
scroll down till you find it.


----------

